# Dust Cobra Dust Extractor, 17 Gal



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I looked to see the price and not cheap. However, being true HEPA is very nice. Also, it pulls almost twice what my Festool does in terms of cfm.

I think your solution for sanding will work. I have that problem with my Festool even if I turn it down and made a bleed hole in a fitting for it


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I just bought one of these a couple weeks ago.

More or less, I agree with the bulk of the review. Only mine had all the correct hardware and the on/off switch wasn't an issue because my intention was to use a remote switch (Long Ranger). So the Cobra gets a 5 star from me as a result.

There has been no shortage of vacuums (2 Festool CT26's, 1 Fein 9-55-13, 2 Rigid WD1851's, Dayton 55-gallon drum vac and three others) in my shop but the Cobra has the others mostly idle and allowed me to sell the Dayton. One Festool is used for sanding and the rest are hooked up to dedicated setups. The Cobra is attached to a full-shop PVC collection line.

My biggest vacuum problem now is that the employees might have gotten addicted to shop cleaning. The place is very clean now with the daily vacuum sessions. People used to hate dragging a vacuum along by the hose and cleaning filters and would put off vacuuming for as long as possible.

I will add that with proper dust port design, the Cobra can handle some dust collection tasks. It handles a fully-enclosed router table almost as well as my 3HP cyclone. The key is keeping the air movement focused in a small enough area that the 2.5" hose can handle the airflow. One reason I bought the Cobra was to take some of the load off the cyclone which was being asked to handle three machines simultaneously when it's only meant for 1-2 machines.


----------

